# Does Fido have something?



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi guys.
Can you tell me if my little Fido is just going through a normal molt, his first, or if he might have gotten infected with something.?

I tried getting the best possible picture of him(crappy phone cam)
Is it normal that they sometimes loose this much feathers around the eyes?
And does his cere look normal to you guys?
Caught him with an eye closed, heh



I am gonna get a vet appointment some time in the next couple of weeks anyways, but should I speed it up, or do I worry without reason?

He eats and interacts as normal though.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos I'm not seeing anything to be concerned about. The eye area doesn't seem to be sore or inflamed, the cere and beak look perfectly normal, even with the bit of veggie on that first pic. 
Depending on the moults, they can lose a fair amount of feathers on the eye area. Sometimes while eating dripping wet veggies or bathing, the area may also seem to lack feathers because they are wet. That may be the case with Fido.

If you haven't noticed a decrease on appetite and energy levels and the droppings are normal, than Fido is all right. 

It's good that you will be taking him for a wellness check in the near future, this will also give you some peace of mind.

Best of luck with Fido, he is a really cute boy!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings.I also agree with aluz.I'm glad you're going to get him a checkup soon to be sure.blessings and keep us posted.he's so beautiful.:albino:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with Aluz  

Your little cutie is so adorable!


----------

